# Where do you go to get away?



## Thechap (Jun 1, 2009)

This is where I go to get away from it all. Fishing and drinking beer!!


----------



## KRS (Jun 1, 2009)

Gorgeous... the water and the bike.

I ride an '07 Suzuki V-Strom 1000.

Very nice place to relax....

KRS


----------



## deeker (Jun 1, 2009)

Great pics....when is my flight????

Kevin


----------



## yooper (Jun 1, 2009)

deeker said:


> Great pics....when is my flight????
> 
> Kevin



where do you go to get away deeker? the rock quarry with 2 hand full of tnt?


----------



## yooper (Jun 1, 2009)

I go out to my hunting property and sit in this tree with a 12 pack! 
no one bothers me there!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 2, 2009)

yooper said:


> I go out to my hunting property and sit in this tree with a 12 pack!
> no one bothers me there!



I won't believe it until you let me sit about 40 feet below you...:jawdrop:


----------



## yooper (Jun 2, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I won't believe it until you let me sit about 40 feet below you...:jawdrop:



ya cant see lake superior from that hight though! pluss ya get hemroids 
from sitting on the skinny branches...that my tree stand for deer hunting and sitting 40 feet below me I will pelt you with beer cans


----------



## tree md (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's one of my spots. It's a low water dam just outside of my hunting area. I was just there last weekend. This is a pic from last year when the water was high.. If you look closely you might be able to see the blue gills swimming over the dam.






Here's another one out on the lake.






On coon patrol.






A decent day out in the squirrel woods.


----------



## mercer_me (Jun 2, 2009)

I go up to Tomheagan Camps on Moosehead Lake every winter with my budies. We go ice fishing. We go for 3 nites, and we fish hard every day. We get a fire going and we cach tons of Toug. It's a great time.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 2, 2009)

You guys have some nice places. The way money is right now, the only place i can go to get away is the bathroom.lol


----------



## yooper (Jun 2, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You guys have some nice places. The way money is right now, the only place i can go to get away is the bathroom.lol



or you can hang out on the barn roof!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 2, 2009)

yooper said:


> or you can hang out on the barn roof!:greenchainsaw:


LMAO, Good one.


----------



## andosca (Jun 2, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You guys have some nice places. The way money is right now, the only place i can go to get away is the bathroom.lol



money is tight but liquor sales are good. seems everyones escaping into a bottle. can't deny i'm one of them.


----------



## yooper (Jun 2, 2009)

tree md said:


> Here's one of my spots. It's a low water dam just outside of my hunting area. I was just there last weekend. This is a pic from last year when the water was high.. If you look closely you might be able to see the blue gills swimming over the dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff there dok, I love squerrl, even the little red ones! takes a few for a meal but damm good!


----------



## andosca (Jun 2, 2009)

i prefer beaver


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 2, 2009)

andosca said:


> i prefer beaver



Ah yes, but shaved.



Nice places guys! I usually don't hunt until the start of October, that is the most relaxing thing I have done. Sitting in a tree stand, cold, and enjoying life.


----------



## tree md (Jun 2, 2009)

andosca said:


> i prefer beaver



LMAO! Rep coming for that!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 5, 2009)

yooper said:


> I go out to my hunting property and sit in this tree with a 12 pack!
> no one bothers me there!


You need to name this one "The nose bleed stand"


----------



## yooper (Jun 5, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You need to name this one "The nose bleed stand"



you would love it up there....no holes to fall through


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 6, 2009)

yooper said:


> you would love it up there....no holes to fall through


LOL, You ain't gonna let me live that one down are you? All i want to know is what kind of helicopter did ya use to get that thing up there.


----------



## yooper (Jun 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You ain't gonna let me live that one down are you? All i want to know is what kind of helicopter did ya use to get that thing up there.



I climbed up there and put it together in pieces. my 13 yr old (9 at the time) tied all the lumber on a rope for me to haul up. I put a small hole in every thing for hime to tie a rope to it.


----------



## Northwind (Jun 6, 2009)

In my backyard.  Set the tent up today for some daddy & daughter camping.

Nice perch yooper. Hope to make it up there one day!


----------



## Northwind (Jun 6, 2009)

Came in to let the dogs out. One more pic. Back to the fire and beer!


----------



## yooper (Jun 6, 2009)

great tent northwind, good it will not be chilly in there tonight! hope ya have a great time!


----------



## Hugenpoet (Jun 7, 2009)

Northwind said:


> Came in to let the dogs out. One more pic. Back to the fire and beer!



Great pictures, thanks for sharing your good times with us.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 8, 2009)

yooper said:


> I go out to my hunting property and sit in this tree with a 12 pack!
> no one bothers me there!



Somehow that song wildwood weed comes to mind with Brother Bill found naked singin on a windmill.


----------



## yooper (Jun 8, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:


> Somehow that song wildwood weed comes to mind with Brother Bill found naked singin on a windmill.



lol...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TQ3pC9W1o4


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone else "get away" to the beach?


----------



## Ironbark (Jun 8, 2009)

Gotta say one thing..... you guys in the US do know how to do "recreation" properly


----------



## yooper (Jun 8, 2009)

I live on Lake Superior, some times I try to get away from the beach....cool buggy looks like a great time!


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's where I go to get away!


----------

